# Doria



## Louis Gara (28 Ottobre 2014)

Doria è un difensore centrale brasiliano, classe '94. Considerato tra i giocatori più promettenti della sua età. quest'estate si è trasferito dal Botafogo al Marsiglia per 5 milioni.

Bielsa però lo vede pochissimo: su 7 partite, 3 tribune e 4 panchine, con 0 minuti giocati. In realtà, l'allenatore nemmeno lo voleva, come da lui dichiarato.

Il brasiliano potrebbe essere quindi disponibile sul mercato.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Renegade (28 Ottobre 2014)

Un bluff, come tutti i giovani brasiliani dell'ultimo ciclo. C'è di meglio in giro. Ma molto di meglio. Virerei su Mitrovic.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Ottobre 2014)

lo prenderei,ma va fatto crescere con calma,potenzialità ne ha tante. Schar-Doria sarebbe tanta roba in ottica futura


----------



## Penny.wise (28 Ottobre 2014)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> lo prenderei,ma va fatto crescere con calma,potenzialità ne ha tante. Schar-Doria sarebbe tanta roba in ottica futura



Doria per me è un po troppo pompato, ormai i brasiliani li eviterei a prescindere..Schar invece lo prendersi a occhi chiusi..


----------



## Jino (28 Ottobre 2014)

Quando gennaio scorso lo si accostava al Milan ve lo dicevo, è un giocatore ancora troppo acerbo per l'Europa, tatticamente commette errori impossibili da commentare. Tra l'altro un altro utente, non ricordo chi, postò anche diversi video a testimonianza di quando dico, cioè errori di posizionamento e di concetto inamissibili nel calcio europeo. 

Comunque è giovane, ha tutto il tempo di migliorare.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Ottobre 2014)

anche serginho diceva che era ancora troppo acerbo


----------



## O Animal (3 Gennaio 2015)

Avrebbe dovuto fare ancora uno/due anni in Brasile o in una serie cadetta, come il nostro caro Gabriel...

Bielsa l'ha escluso anche per preconcetto perché non era stato coinvolto nella trattativa e non possiamo sapere come sia realmente la situazione dato che non gli ha dato nemmeno 1 minuto di campo...

Adesso parlano di prestiti in Italia (Lazio o Verona) o in Spagna (Siviglia, Valencia, Malaga)... 

In Brasile il Sao Paulo farebbe carte false per prenderlo ma l'OM non vuole buttare via un investimento da 10 milioni di Euro anche se per il giocatore forse sarebbe la cosa migliore... 6 mesi di Libertadors gli potrebbero ridare la fiducia che ha perso... 

Se viene in Italia alla prima cavolata (e arriverà statene tranquilli) verrà rispedito in Francia... Anche se da Rafa Maquez potrebbe imparare quello che in 15 anni di Brasile non imparerebbe..

Ps: rispetto ad un Albertazzi qui siamo comunque su un altro pianeta...


----------



## diavolo (3 Gennaio 2015)

Anche Thiago Silva fallì alla sua prima esperienza nel calcio europeo.


----------



## O Animal (3 Gennaio 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Anche Thiago Silva fallì alla sua prima esperienza nel calcio europeo.



Esatto... Ma poi ci sono voluti 3 anni di Brasile per ricostruire il giocatore...


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Avrebbe dovuto fare ancora uno/due anni in Brasile o in una serie cadetta, come il nostro caro Gabriel...
> 
> Bielsa l'ha escluso anche per preconcetto perché non era stato coinvolto nella trattativa e non possiamo sapere come sia realmente la situazione dato che non gli ha dato nemmeno 1 minuto di campo...
> 
> ...



Se non sbaglio tu eri uno di quelli d'accordo con me che Doria non era assolutamente pronto per il calcio europeo


----------



## Jino (3 Gennaio 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Anche Thiago Silva fallì alla sua prima esperienza nel calcio europeo.



Li però ci fu di mezzo la salute a farlo fallire senza appello, qui la bocciatura è proprio totale


----------



## O Animal (3 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se non sbaglio tu eri uno di quelli d'accordo con me che Doria non era assolutamente pronto per il calcio europeo



Si si.. Ero io quello dei video... 

Ne avevamo parlato abbondantemente in questa discussione: *Doria: interesse Milan?*


----------

